# [n00b] Ebuild

## ProT-0-TypE

Ehm, scusate l'ennesima domandina da niubbo...

Non ho capito bene come aggiungere ebuild al portage!Mi ritrovo sempre con un errore.

qual'è la procedura?

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ehm, scusate l'ennesima domandina da niubbo...
> 
> Non ho capito bene come aggiungere ebuild al portage!Mi ritrovo sempre con un errore.
> 
> qual'è la procedura?

 

Cosa intendi per "aggiungere ebuild"?

Aggiornare agli ultimi ebuild? (risposta: "emerge sync")

Mettere un ebuild fatto da te (o scaricato da un sito)?

Supponiamo che devi aggiungere l'ebuild per mycategory/mypackage.

Devi decommentare la variabile "PORTAGE_OVERLAY" nel make.conf

Devi creare la categoria per il tuo ebuild nella /usr/local/portage

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/mycategory

```

Devi creare la directory per il tuo ebuild nella /usr/local/portage/mycategory

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/mycategory/mypackage

```

Fai il fetch (emerge -f) del pacchetto per scaricare i src

```

emerge -f /usr/local/portage/mycategory/mypackage/mypackage.ebuild

```

Fai il digest (per sistemare il file con gli md5sum).

```

cd /usr/local/portage/mycategory/mypackage/

ebuild mypackage.ebuild digest

```

emergi.

```

emerge /usr/local/portage/mycategory/mypackage/mypackage.ebuild

```

Che errore ti da?

/EDIT: Ho messo anche i comandi da dare, ma li ho dati a memoria, quindi non sono disposto a giurare che siano esatti al 100%...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ho scaricato l'ebuild da un sito(questo)

lo aggiungo in /usr/portage/net-dialup/eciadsl-usermode

faccio: 

```
emerge -f /usr/portage/net-dialup/eciadsl-usermode/eciadsl-usermode-0.9.ebuild
```

e mi da:

```
>>> emerge (1 of 2) net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r14 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz MD5 ;-)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

>>> emerge (2 of 2) net-dialup/eciadsl-usermode-0.9 to /

--- No package manifest found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/eciadsl-usermode/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/eciadsl-usermode/files/digest-eciadsl-usermode-0.9

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/net-dialup/eciadsl-usermode/eciadsl-usermode-0.9.ebuild failed, continuing...

!!! Some fetch errors were encountered.  Please see above for details.

```

Diciamo che non ho capito molto sugli ebuild.. (e su linux in generale...)

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/eciadsl-usermode/files/digest-eciadsl-usermode-0.9
> 
> !!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.
> ...

 

la soluzione rapida la suggerisce lui:

```

ebuild eciadsl-usermode-0.9.ebuild digest

```

In questo modo però ricordati che al prossimo "emerge sync" ti spazza via il tuo ebuild.

La soluzione "regolare" é quella che ti ho dato io (ovvero mettere gli ebuild "esterni" in PORTAGE_OVERLAY).

In merito alla comprensione su gentoo ed ebuild trovi ottima documentazione sui vari http://www.gentoo.it e http://www.gentoo-italia.org (oltre, ovviamente a http://www.gentoo.org).

Per linux in generale vai a vedere il link [Risporse Importanti] nella mia firma e ci sono un tot. di posti ove poter approfondire la conoscenza  :Smile: 

----------

